# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Deleting an Account

## Caligula

I didn't realize I had had setup two accounts here, and wanted to delete one of them. Can anyone explain to me what the process is? Thanks, Chris

----------


## mudraker

You can't - just use the ID you prefer

----------


## Lpu

I would like to delete/cancel my account. Can someone please let me know how I do this?

----------


## arlu1201

Why do you want to do so?

----------


## Lpu

I no longer use this forum therefore I would like to delete the account.

----------


## zbor

What, you oppened account to write How to delete account?
You can read posts as a guest (you don't need to open account for reading posts).
But now you just stop using it.

Also,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

